# Where do you host your website?



## chillbot (Jan 24, 2018)

I registered my site at register.com like 20+ years ago because it was one of the only games in town back then. They were cheap, too. But the rates are steadily rising and they host the site, too.

I don't know the first thing about this (hence, n00b question). But I know there are much cheaper options.

My questions are:

What's a good host site? I care more about speed/quality/service than price.

How hard/easy is it to switch to another host? Do I change where I register the domain name as well?

Can I transfer my 3 email addresses that I use?

This is what register.com wants me to pay for 4 years of hosting and a whopping 3 email addresses. (Note: selecting "life of domain" options is more expensive than "3 years" but they priced it about a dollar cheaper than selecting "4 years".)


----------



## storyteller (Jan 24, 2018)

Namecheap for domains. They are rock solid. I’ve used various hosting sites over the years (from custom designed, to cloud scalable, to cheap-and-affordable), and I recently have been using their hosting for a limited number of things. I haven’t had a problem out of them. Of course, it all depends on your needs.


----------



## mouse (Jan 24, 2018)

Avoid godaddy


----------



## BlackCoyote (Jan 24, 2018)

I definitely have to agree with namecheap for the domain, and their website hosting services aren't bad either


----------



## MatFluor (Jan 24, 2018)

One of my countries domain providers (green.ch) and hosting on one of my own homeservers. To be precise, my public facing website is hosted on one of my Synology DiskStations, my other sites on my other homeservers or other services.

If you have a reasonable uplink and some knowledge of Networking, I personally recommend selfhosting. (Without detail of my setup) I essentially just rerouted my public IP to my Diskstation, the internal Firewall of it handles stuff quite well, and hosting is nice. For E-Mail I currently use Gmail, but can run my own mailserver if needed (I'm doing that for my military mail addresses) or "let it host" on a third party service like e.g. Zoho Mail, or GApps for business.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 24, 2018)

I've gotten excellent up-time reliability and excellent customer service from Tiger Tech and recommended them to everyone who asks. They're in the U.S. if that matters.

On your other questions, Tiger Tech takes over your domain registration along with the hosting. They make the process pretty easy and have excellent help screens. And they offer 100 email addresses.


----------



## Øivind (Jan 25, 2018)

https://www.one.com is the one i use.

around 40 bucks a year for a .com site (or other if you want), 25GB space, unlimited emails etc. All in one package. Been using them for prolly 10 years now for different websites. Never had any problems.


----------



## ghobii (Jan 25, 2018)

I'd recommend bluehost.com (affiliate link). I've been with them for ten years. Not only is the hosting solid and fast, whenever I needed support, it's been amazing. A real person, on the phone or chat, who actually seemed to know what they were talking about. They also have tons of services so you can do as little or as much of the implementation and maintenance as you want.


----------



## TerryB (Jan 25, 2018)

I started creating/designing websites professionally in the mid 90s, and have used several registrars, and worked with a handful of different webhosts.

Roughly speaking, a basic website needn't cost you more than $5-6 *usd*/mo ($60-72 *usd*/yr) for hosting and domain registration fees. Several emails are usually included free in a basic webhosting package.

Perhaps you have a fancy domain name that someone previously owned or otherwise upcharged you on. Hopefully, you can just transfer it to another domain registrar for their normal fee.


----------



## TerryB (Jan 25, 2018)

Hopefully this part posts... wouldn't let me earlier...

*My favorites to date:*
• Domain Registrar: *hover.com ($12.99 usd/mo)*
• Webhost: *laughingsquid.us ($4 usd/mo *1 GB disk space
30 GB bandwidth, & they support the arts*)*​
There are some cheaper services, but they're often cluttered with distracting upsales or poorly organized and supported. I sigh with relief when I return to these services, after using others.

If you're considering using Wordpress, make sure your hosting plan supports a database.

Anyway, Domain Registration & Basic Webhosting really should be the easy & cheap part!

Unless you're paying for a streaming service (probably overkill), the speed with which people can download your content is probably more affected by the download speed of your visitors, than any decent webhost. Also, by what content you upload (audio files) and players that support them.


----------



## gregh (Jan 25, 2018)

Namecheap for me as well, hosting and domain register. Used them for years on my own and other projects. Not heavy traffic though. Support is excellent the couple of times I couldn’t figure out something simple. It’s done via a chat window and I’ve never waited even though I am not in a US time zone.
I used to handcode my sites but now I use Wordpress iwith Divi as the editor. Wordpress is a one click install with all the hosting companies I would think. Divi is worth the investment, has a good Facebook group
https://www.elegantthemes.com/gallery/divi/


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm using an estonian host site: https://www.radicenter.fi/en/page/613

3.1 € / month: 1 domain, 10GB disk space, SSDs, unlimited bandwidth.

The support is very fast. I had my site hosted on Wordpress.com, and wanted to transfer my domain to Radicenter. I sent the details to them, and they did the transfer for me. So the host site should do that for you.

Now when checking the NameCheap prices, holy cow that's cheap! E.g. just hosting, 50GB SSD disk space, up to 10 websites: 16,02$ / year! That doesn't include email hosting, which is from 7,96 $ / year, but still it's cheap. And you can also select which datacenter to use: UK or US. Also they say that they'll do the migration for free: https://www.namecheap.com/support/k...aspx/9778/2199/hosting-migration-to-namecheap

@chillbot I would get Namecheap, chat with them and find out the best plan for you.


----------



## Vin (Jan 26, 2018)

Another vote for Namecheap, never had any problems with them.


----------



## bupper (Jan 26, 2018)

The email charges seem daylight robbery to me, no-one should be charging that much nowadays, they are generally free in your plan


----------



## storyteller (Jan 26, 2018)

Unless you are doing bulk mailing, the email services that are included with web hosting packages from companies like Namecheap are more than adequate. If you need bulk/high volume mailing services, there are a number of 3rd party services that can be recommended.


----------



## bupper (Jan 26, 2018)

a grand a year is complete overkill. You are being ripped off. For 150/200 a year you have everything, your own Ip & server, ssd etc.


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 26, 2018)

For a grand you better get a happy ending Chill!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 1, 2018)

mouse said:


> Avoid godaddy



Why? I've been using them for over ten years with no issues. Dirt cheap and easy to use. I have also transferred domains to/from them no problem.


----------



## tav.one (Feb 1, 2018)

I use Namecheap for domains & Inmotion for hosting. They have SSD servers.
When I moved they provided the transfer of site services free (for 1 site, I have many)
What I love the most about them is the customer support.
Also free SSL certificates, which is quickly becoming the norm though.


----------



## pettinhouse (Feb 1, 2018)

+1 bluehost

"A real person, on the phone or chat, who actually seemed to know what they were talking about."

Agree


----------



## Leon Portelance (Feb 22, 2018)

justhost.com

I have unlimited storage and can host as many domain names as I want.


----------



## DMerkel (Feb 23, 2018)

I second (or is it third) the recommendations for bluehost.com ... i've been with them for 10+ years.


----------

